# Knives in dishwasher



## campfire218 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a few good quality knives and quite a few not so great quality knives. I've always had a rule against putting any of my knives in the dishwasher. It will knock the edge right off and even ruin a knife. How do I convince my wife that we should only be hand washing? She thinks shes being sneaky and will run them through when I'm not home or paying close enough attention. It's usually pretty easy to tell when it has happened. Instead of just a few swipes on the steel, it will take a lot more work to get the edge back.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah, I never put my knives in the washer. They are always hand washed.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 28, 2020)

My wife and I fuss about that from time to time. I don't see how a dishwasher could ruin an edge (though it will ruin a wood handle in a heartbeat). 
I'd be interested in hearing more about this. Maybe the high temp dry could affect the temper?
You're right, though, it only takes a few seconds to clean a knife....


----------



## kruizer (Feb 28, 2020)

You need to spend a little time inside a running dishwasher to see what happens. It can get pretty violent in ther, at times.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2020)

Yep, the heat will take the temper out over time. 
I hand wash all my knives as well.


----------



## campfire218 (Feb 28, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> My wife and I fuss about that from time to time. I don't see how a dishwasher could ruin an edge (though it will ruin a wood handle in a heartbeat).
> I'd be interested in hearing more about this. Maybe the high temp dry could affect the temper?
> You're right, though, it only takes a few seconds to clean a knife....


Something I copied from the Google:

*Dishwasher* detergent is very abrasive, and along with the banging around that happens during a wash cycle, will take the sharp edge right off your *knife*. (Plus, it's not safe for the person unloading the *dishwasher*!) Always wash *knives* by hand in the sink with dish soap and water.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 28, 2020)

campfire218 said:


> How do I convince my wife that we should only be hand washing?


Have her do the prep work and carving.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have totally given up on educating my wife on the proper care and use of knives. We have a set in the kitchen for general use. I have my own personal knives in a knife roll that I use when I cook , I hand wash, hit with a steel and then return to their hiding place lol


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2020)

campfire218 said:


> I've always had a rule against putting any of my knives in the dishwasher. It will knock the edge right off and even ruin a knife. How do I convince my wife that we should only be hand washing?  It's usually pretty easy to tell when it has happened. Instead of just a few swipes on the steel, it will take a lot more work to get the edge back.



I always hand wash my expensive knives as well. . .Have your wife shop for and pay for an expensive knife one time and see if she doesn't change her mind about putting them in the dishwasher.

Like my wife,  I bet she has strict rules against putting her expensive dresses in the clothes washer and dryer.

John


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 28, 2020)

Since the majority of the time we're using knives is during prep work, we have a dishpan of water with some bleach.  So the minute I'm done with a knife it gets washed.

I've heard all the scary stories about dishwashers and detergents, but try using 1/4 to 1/3 of the recommended amount of Cascade.  Just because there is a fill line doesn't mean it's accurate.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2020)

Mrs Bear uses our Dishwasher about 3 times a year.
However;
LOL--A dishwasher won't get hot enough to affect the temper of the steel, but the washing action tends to "bump" cutlery against one another dulling the edge. Also dishwasher detergent is corrosive and can damage some fiinishes.

Carbon steel is a definite no go since the knife takes so long to dry they could rust badly.

Wooden handles do not hold up well with repeated cleaning in a dishwasher.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 28, 2020)

.... and stainless steel is just that.  Stain less, not stain proof. 

During my 5 or 6 canning episodes each year, I use the dishwasher to wash and then run a rinse cycle to make doubly sure the jars don't have soapy residue. For refrigerator pickled vegetables and my homemade mustard, I sterilize for 15 minutes after the wash and rinse.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bear is correct, temps never high enuf to hurt the steel but it can kill the handles, I always touch up my knifes before use any way.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2020)

My mistake, I was thinking 200* was the minimum temp., but that is Celsius; not Fahrenheit.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 28, 2020)

My wife actually had to teach me not to put knives in the dishwasher when we got our first nice set at our wedding. Back then, and for a lot of years after, she did most of the kitchen work while I zoomed around the skies. I was the guy sneaking the knives in the dishwasher when I cleaned up the kitchen.  

Well, it finally ruined her favorite knife's handle, causing wood rot. We still used it, but washed the knife in the sink. This past V.Day I used epoxy putty to restore the handle 'cause I didn't have the tools to start from scratch. Took 10 days of work. Doesn't look great, but feels better in the hand than it ever did.

DON'T DISHWASHER KNIVES!


----------



## Fishonshawn (Feb 28, 2020)

Our kitchen knives are cheap all stainless set. My wife always throws them in dishwasher. I use a work sharp belt sharpener to sharpen them. Takes less than 4 minutes to sharpen all to shaving sharp which I do every couple weeks. I just dont see the purpose in spending big money on knives that will be used cutting stuff on ceramic plates and I'd never use my work sharp to sharpen expensive knives like all my pocket knives. To each their own though. I'm sure many people wouldnt spend what Ive spent on pocket knives either and I have more than I'd ever need in a lifetime.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 28, 2020)

campfire218
 answered the question with a web search.
Dishwasher detergent is abrasive more than corrosive for the cycle in the machine.

Easy fix, hand wash immediately after use as others posted.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a cheap $8 dollar chicago cutlery chefs knife that the dishwasher detergent corroded the spot where the factory welded the blade to the handle (using cheaper steel for the handle to save money)...






I don't use that knife any more.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes, always hand wash and dry every time. Wasn’t a problem getting wife to comply, and I do virtually all the prep work anyway.

Also got a Chefs Choice manual sharpener, and use the honing stage after each use. Does a much better job than I did with a steel as it keeps the correct angle.


----------



## campfire218 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I think showing her this thread may help lol.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 29, 2020)

Fishonshawn said:


> To each their own though. I'm sure many people wouldnt spend what Ive spent on pocket knives either and I have more than I'd ever need in a lifetime.


I know what you mean. I have a couple of knife rolls. My oldest pocket watch is 150 years old.
It walks and talks better than most of my others.
Edge Collections can get out of hand...


----------

